# H2O2



## Sgtreef (Jul 4, 2004)

Hi all.
well iIwent and nuked the hair algae with H2O2.
then did a 20 gallon water change is this good enough,I run pressure Co2 and have noticed a BIG PEARLING more then before the H2O2, effect after and still going on.
This is on a 125 gallon with Serpes,Black neons,lemon tetras,Otos,and 6 cory cats.
well planted but trying to get the hair and other algae out now.
This is third water change this weekend end a total of about 40 gallons.


PH=7.5
KH= 1
but have added baking soda to raise it up.
CO2=1/mg/L as of yesterday before adding baking soda.
Temp 80 runs thru chiller.
Lights 5- 55 watt pc Compacts 10,000 K bulbs
One-55 watt 6700 k blub.

So am I good or what?
Thanks for any and all help.
I know Salt water pretty good but have been able to congure Fresh Water plants without the algae. :?


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Hydrogen peroxide translates into oxygen when added to a tank. I use it to oxygenate my water if I have an emergency.

If you added the H2O2 directly to your tank, that would've saturated the water. Pearling occurs when the O2 produced by the plants cannot get into the water because there is already plenty of O2 in it...the H2O2 would've done just that.


----------



## Sgtreef (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks for the answer.
Seems that it might be a over concentration of O2.
thanks again will let it ride out.
Also noticed that one canister filter is now putting out a lot of bubbles cool I guess. :shock:


----------

